# Apple ID - ICloud



## jrm5 (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à entrer mon apple ID pour configurer icloud. Ca me met que l'adresse ou le mot de passe n'est pas valide. Sur le site d'apple, quand je vais sur mon compte de l'apple ID, il me met que je dois vérifier mon adresse mais je ne reçois pas le mail de vérification.

Quelqu'un a une solution?
Merci


----------



## Chalkduster (15 Octobre 2011)

Si tu as oublié un truc, c'est par ici :
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/appleid/


----------



## jrm5 (15 Octobre 2011)

je n'ai rien oublié...


----------



## Chalkduster (15 Octobre 2011)

ah ok, sinon si tu regardes tes mails sur l'app Mail, le probleme vient peut être de la, car il met arrivé de ne pas recevoir de mail sur Mail ( alors que mon compte est parfaitement bien configuré avec Gmail ) mais de les recevoir seulement sur google.com notamment pour les vérifications donc a vérifié.


----------



## ascylte (30 Octobre 2011)

jrm5 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à entrer mon apple ID pour configurer icloud. Ca me met que l'adresse ou le mot de passe n'est pas valide. Sur le site d'apple, quand je vais sur mon compte de l'apple ID, il me met que je dois vérifier mon adresse mais je ne reçois pas le mail de vérification.
> 
> ...




Salut,
Ca me fait à peu près la même chose : lorsque j'entre sur iCloud, il demande l'identifiant Apple et le mot de passe (jusque-là tout va bien), puis un message indique que mon compte n'est pas vérifié et qu'un mail vient de m'être envoyé sur lequel je dois suivre les instructions.
Or je ne reçois aucun mail, pourtant j'ai cherché dans les messages indésirables de Mail et même sur le site de ma messagerie... mais rien, pas de message de vérification à l'horizon. J'ai beau appuyer sur "renvoyé un message de vérification", ça ne change rien.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée d'où peut venir le problème ?

Merci à vous.


----------



## esales (30 Octobre 2011)

J'ai également eu ce problème pour mon épouse avec son adresse mail (@laposte.net). Après plusieurs jours d'attentes, de maintes demandes, j'ai pris une autre adresse mail (@hotmail.fr) et j'ai immédiatement reçu le mail d'activation.

Il y a peut-être des soucis avec certains serveurs mail.....


----------



## ascylte (31 Octobre 2011)

Salut esales,

J'ai pensé aussi à changer d'adresse mail (suis sur @orange.fr), mais cela veut dire changer d'identification Apple, non ? Si je ne trouve pas d'autre solution c'est ce que je me résoudrai à faire.

En tout cas merci pour ta réponse.


----------

